# Flip vs. Thirsties Duo?



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I've been out of the diapering loop for what seems to be a while ... haven't bought diapers in probably 2 years. I'm now preparing a new stash for the baby. I'm wondering about the difference between fit and wicking/leaks with Flip and Thirsties Duo (I've never used either of these before). I have tons of prefolds, a few fitteds, a few fleece and wool covers and several small/xs covers for the nb stage. I would like to fill in the gaps with 2 more versatile covers. For reference I love Fuzzi Bunz and have used them with all my kids (and will use some with this one, as well) but that is the type of fit I like and the feel of the PUL. I've never seen the Flip or Thirsties Duo in person. Are there opinions on these?


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you have several newborn/small covers, you probably won't need any duo size ones. They run small IMO. DD is 15 lbs and the size ones are too small. I don't have any size twos yet, but I hear they run small too. I really, really like Thirsties covers though, we have a size small cover that still fits quite well and a size medium that is a little big, but works right now. I don't have any flip ones.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Love the Flip. Hate the TDuo.
The Flip cover is great! I have used it with their insert, prefolds & contour diapes. Never had a leak/blowout with one. No red marks.

The T Duo I think is a cheap quality product. I have 2 in diapes & cant get it to fit either properly. I have had many leaks. I guess bec I cant get a good fit.

If I was to get more PUL covers I would order again from www.swaddleincloth.etsy.com The fit is great, nice gussets & have great colors/patterns & will custom make them too. Or get more Flips.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I've tried them both and like them both. I like the Thirsties Duo with snaps a little bit more, but I can't explain exactly why. My husband likes that the Flip has a flap at either end for tucking the diaper in. Of course, I like the Swaddlebees ABC snap wrap better than any other diaper cover in existence.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I prefer Flips over Thirsties because I find gussets leave nasty red marks on DS' legs. Based on the number of gusseted covers on the market, I think we must be in the minority though.

I prefer Flip covers overall - I too found the Duos fit small. Plus I love Flip inserts.


----------



## lazzybee (May 21, 2010)

I prefer Flips. I've only used them over prefolds, not with inserts, but they neverrrr everrr leak. However, they didn't fit over my S's legs for a while, whereas (because of the gussets) the Duos did.

Size 1 Duos DO run small. Size 2 seem to run large!








We had a lot of leaks/blow-outs with the Duos, and they show wear very quickly.


----------



## McMandy (May 18, 2007)

I've actually heard GREAT things about Thirsties Duo Wraps... and I have four (all size one).. 3 with velcro closure and 1 with snap closure. I really like the double gussets and they seem to hold things in pretty well.

Flips work well too. I don't use their inserts though- hate 'em.

I like that Thirsties has prints and more colors. I wish Flip would come out with more cover options!

I think Thirsties DW work better with more petite children, though.


----------



## McMandy (May 18, 2007)

Oh, and PS- you might want to try WeeHuggers covers. I LOVE THEM.

Several things- they are VERY well-made. They have double gussets and hold in "the explosives" pretty well. Great reviews on these things too.

Like Thirsties Duo Wraps, they have two different sizes- each that adjust to fit a growing baby. (I love that, because most one-size diapers DO NOT FIT newborns.)

Also, a big plus over my other covers (like Bummis/Thirsties/etc) is that they have dark trimming around (like around the gussets). I HATE that my Bummis get a little stained with poo from time to time.. but with WeeHuggers, the dark trim hides that, keeping them looking nice and new. They are about $6+ more than Thirsties DW though. Worth it.. very well made.


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't tried the flip but can say I prefer regular thirsties over the duo. DD outgrew duo pretty quick, which negates their purpose! We love the thirsties. At 6.5 mo, DD is just now starting to outgrow the smalls. We've never had a single leak but did cut out the tags to make cleaning easier.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We have Flips and Thirsties original covers (no Duos). I prefer the Thirsties as I can get a better fit and we have fewer leaks with both inserts and terry towelling squares.

I do think the Flips are a nicer fabric and I like the covered elastic around the legs, they just don't fit as well on the shape of baby we have. She doesn't get red marks from the Thirsties either. From all the threads/reviews I've read it seems to be a very individual thing.


----------

